# Awsome m3 pics!



## Crusincali (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey guys here is a link for a meet last night at Tustin Market place in Orange County California. These M3's are sick. http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=203329


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I think being told they couldn't take pics by the security guard is funny and stupid all at the same time. Most of the cars - well, not what I would do - but I can appreciate the time that goes into them.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Crusincali said:


> These M3's are sick.


I agree. They are in really bad condition and need help.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> I agree. They are in really bad condition and need help.


I can't believe that people would do such hideous stuff to those cars, but I respect the fact that they are entitled to do as they please with their own cars.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Those cars are so understated and subtle.

Why don't they modify them some?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

: puke:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

OMG, that red one with the grill trim painted red?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I can't believe that people would do such hideous stuff to those cars, but I respect the fact that they are entitled to do as they please with their own cars.


I blame the parents. Too much $$ allowance and not enough supervision :tsk:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

bbkat said:


> I blame the parents. Too much $$ allowance and not enough supervision :tsk:


I blame Canada.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> I can't believe that people would do such hideous stuff to those cars, but I respect the fact that they are entitled to do as they please with their own cars.


It's just too much. Those rear spoilers are hideous.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

rruiter said:


> It's just too much. Those rear spoilers are hideous.


What he said


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

In an effort to fix this thread:





































Whew, ok...I feel better now.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Bren.

Oh, here's another one.....










Alex


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Thank you Bren.
> 
> Oh, here's another one.....
> 
> ...


 :bigpimp:

Thanks for posting some decent pics... My eyes appreciate it.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

...and one more to balance this thread out.










Alex


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> ...and one more to balance this thread out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... you make me want to go out and buy one M3 in every color they offer, just to have a complete set!! (well, at least the nice ones... I don't need Piss Yellow or Smurf Blue)


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Bleh.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

This concludes our test of the M-ergency broadcast system. We now return you to your regular scheduled blingcast.










Alex


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> This concludes our test of the M-ergency broadcast system. We now return you to your regular scheduled blingcast.


:rofl:


----------

